# Regurgitating



## bondred (Apr 29, 2012)

I fed my snake on Monday, it is a new snake and I left him to settle. I didn't handle him until Thursday when he was fine moving around and interacting.

I got him out today for visitors and his mouth starting opening and he went really stiff, then threw up his food from Monday.

Is this normal?


----------



## Purple_D (Jan 18, 2009)

bondred said:


> I fed my snake on Monday, it is a new snake and I left him to settle. I didn't handle him until Thursday when he was fine moving around and interacting.
> 
> I got him out today for visitors and his mouth starting opening and he went really stiff, then threw up his food from Monday.
> 
> Is this normal?


What temps are you keeping it at,what snake is it and what did you feed it


----------



## Jasia (Feb 15, 2009)

bondred said:


> I fed my snake on Monday, it is a new snake and I left him to settle. I didn't handle him until Thursday when he was fine moving around and interacting.
> 
> I got him out today for visitors and his mouth starting opening and he went really stiff, then threw up his food from Monday.
> 
> Is this normal?


Hiya, Sorry you had that happen.

Is it possible to get some more details
What type of snake
How old
Previous feeding records
How is he now
What is your set up like


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

I would leave him for ten days then feed again. And if it happens again get him to the vet.


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

I'd let him settle without handling for a couple of weeks. feed him in a few days to let his stomach settle. then allow him to rest and digest (I'd leave him til he goes potty :blush Also one of mine did this after being missing for month. You could try a slightly smaller prey item too.


----------



## bondred (Apr 29, 2012)

Sorry all. it's a Butter corn snake, approx 10 months old, feeds on 2 fuzzy mice every 7 days, warm side is 29 degrees, can't accurately measure cold side yet.

I have only had the snake since last week. Normally feeds fine according to the previous owner.

I haven't checked on him since it happened, I have just left him be fore a bit. He is in a glass viv, with aspen, 2 hides and a fake branch.


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Mine was a corn that regurgitated I'd leave him for a week then feed him 2 pinkies instead it can sometime be down to prey items being slightly too large. Fuzzies vary quite a lot in size so go for 2 large pinkies or 2 v small fuzzies and just leave him be until he poos


----------



## bondred (Apr 29, 2012)

powerpuffruth said:


> Mine was a corn that regurgitated I'd leave him for a week then feed him 2 pinkies instead it can sometime be down to prey items being slightly too large. Fuzzies vary quite a lot in size so go for 2 large pinkies or 2 v small fuzzies and just leave him be until he poos


He already had pooped in the viv, that's why I didn't have a prob in getting him out, I assumed he had digested both of his meals.


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

i.e the previous owner may have said feed fuzzies but the ones sold in your petshop could be much bigger and a little too much for your snake xx


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah that could have been from the previous meal my corn doesn't always go between meals i.e if I feed her 2 fuzzies one monday I may feed her 2 the following monday and THEN she'll go (usually when being handled YUK


----------



## bondred (Apr 29, 2012)

powerpuffruth said:


> Yeah that could have been from the previous meal my corn doesn't always go between meals i.e if I feed her 2 fuzzies one monday I may feed her 2 the following monday and THEN she'll go (usually when being handled YUK


Do you think it might have been cos he was scared?


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

It's a possibility Did he do a rattlesnake act when you were getting him out of the viv?


----------



## bondred (Apr 29, 2012)

powerpuffruth said:


> It's a possibility Did he do a rattlesnake act when you were getting him out of the viv?


Not that I heard, he was adopting the strike pose quite a bit while being handled and I was on my way to put him back when he went stiff as a board.


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

One regurgitation is really nothing to worry about I know it can be distressing but he's probally just settling in. As suggested leave him a week - 10 days without handling to let his stomach settle, feed him a slightly smaller prey item and them leave him until he poops again. Let me know how you get on I'm sure he'll settle down fine. :welcome:


----------



## bondred (Apr 29, 2012)

powerpuffruth said:


> One regurgitation is really nothing to worry about I know it can be distressing but he's probally just settling in. As suggested leave him a week - 10 days without handling to let his stomach settle, feed him a slightly smaller prey item and them leave him until he poops again. Let me know how you get on I'm sure he'll settle down fine. :welcome:


Thank you for your help, it was distressing for both him and me! 

I will take all the advice and come back if there are any changes.


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

No problem at all honey a very simlar thing happened to me but like I say don't worry it's a bit icky but if it's a one off it's really no big deal any other probs just post there's loads of lovely people on here and the're all really helpful :2thumb:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Try feeding one in ten days time if it cannot keep this down then get to a vet. It happens to snakes from time to time and doesn't always mean really bad stuff. Try not to worry too much


----------



## bondred (Apr 29, 2012)

TEENY said:


> Try feeding one in ten days time if it cannot keep this down then get to a vet. It happens to snakes from time to time and doesn't always mean really bad stuff. Try not to worry too much


Thank you.

I got my thermometers today, having just installed them, my warm side is 25.4 and my cold side is 23.7, even though my heat mat is regulated by a Habistat at 30! 

Are those temps ok?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

bondred said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I got my thermometers today, having just installed them, my warm side is 25.4 and my cold side is 23.7, even though my heat mat is regulated by a Habistat at 30!
> 
> Are those temps ok?


TBH they could survive at room temps if you have a warm house,( before i get flamed, mine are not at room temps until summer, when the mats all switch themselves off cos it is too hot lol) but if it is regurging then it may well be too chilly, up them a little, turn up the stat until the temps reach what they are meant too on the thermometers


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

TEENY said:


> TBH they could survive at room temps if you have a warm house,( before i get flamed, mine are not at room temps until summer, when the mats all switch themselves off cos it is too hot lol) but if it is regurging then it may well be too chilly, up them a little, turn up the stat until the temps reach what they are meant too on the thermometers



Agreed I'd try to make your warm side about 30


----------



## bondred (Apr 29, 2012)

TEENY said:


> TBH they could survive at room temps if you have a warm house,( before i get flamed, mine are not at room temps until summer, when the mats all switch themselves off cos it is too hot lol) but if it is regurging then it may well be too chilly, up them a little, turn up the stat until the temps reach what they are meant too on the thermometers





powerpuffruth said:


> Agreed I'd try to make your warm side about 30


Not doing to well with getting the heat up, I have turned the stat up to 32 and the thermometer is reading 27.8. The snake is still spending a good 90-95% of it's time asleep on the warm side, it very rarely moves around the viv and virtually never goes in the cool side.

When I get him out to handle him, he is a bit nervous at first but settles down fine, he moves around a lot and is flicking is tongue a great deal and generally looks alert and curious.

Is all this normal behaviour? I'm not sure what else to do with the heat side of things.


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Turn the stat up a couple more degrees  He sounds fine alert and happy give him a few more days and try feeding him again  My corn spends most of her time in one hide or another wereas my king is a lot more nosy


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

and yeah his behaviour seems normal :2thumb:


----------



## bondred (Apr 29, 2012)

powerpuffruth said:


> Turn the stat up a couple more degrees  He sounds fine alert and happy give him a few more days and try feeding him again  My corn spends most of her time in one hide or another wereas my king is a lot more nosy





powerpuffruth said:


> and yeah his behaviour seems normal :2thumb:


Lovely thank you. I think the heat is struggling to get through the bottom of the viv, but I will turn it up a little and see how we get on.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

If you are sure the thermometers are accurate, turn the stat up even more til the thermometers read the right temps, i have had a stat before that had to be cranked up an extra 8 degrees to read the right temp inside the viv on the mat lol


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

TEENY said:


> If you are sure the thermometers are accurate, turn the stat up even more til the thermometers read the right temps, i have had a stat before that had to be cranked up an extra 8 degrees to read the right temp inside the viv on the mat lol


Yeah I check mine with 2 you can pick up electric prob thermometers for a few quid


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

powerpuffruth said:


> Yeah I check mine with 2 you can pick up electric prob thermometers for a few quid


I have a point and zap one thats pretty good, i don't have thermometers in any enclosures, i have everything statted and just zap them in mornings sometimes lol


----------



## newbie98 (Apr 5, 2012)

i got my new snake on Friday fed him on Saturday he gulped both the pinkies down he's a corn snake but it might of been what you fed him did you leave it on the sides for long at all?


----------



## bondred (Apr 29, 2012)

TEENY said:


> If you are sure the thermometers are accurate, turn the stat up even more til the thermometers read the right temps, i have had a stat before that had to be cranked up an extra 8 degrees to read the right temp inside the viv on the mat lol


I am not sure they are totally accurate because I haven't checked them against anything, they are brand new though and both are the same make and model.



TEENY said:


> I have a point and zap one thats pretty good, i don't have thermometers in any enclosures, i have everything statted and just zap them in mornings sometimes lol


I have both probe ends and my stat probe in the viv, the stat and both thermometers are stuck to the wall. All the probs are touching the floor of the viv.

I turned it up to 32 degrees and the warm side says 27.7 and the cool side says 23.4. Starting to think that either the mat is poor or the probes are. Not sure which yet, will take a bit of messing around to find out.



newbie98 said:


> i got my new snake on Friday fed him on Saturday he gulped both the pinkies down he's a corn snake but it might of been what you fed him did you leave it on the sides for long at all?


No he took both fuzzy mice one after the other and both within 5-10 mins of them being in the viv. Both mice came from the same batch and both looked and smelled fine.


----------



## byno1615 (Apr 15, 2012)

Habi stats aren't 100% accurate i know mine are a few degrees out. Put both thermometer probes in the same place to see if they measure the same temp then seperate them again. Turn up stat until you reach the temp your after and being a glass viv it will take longer to heat up. As for your corn try and watch at night in low light to see if he comes out and try 1 instead of 2 fluffs next time. Good luck:2thumb:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about what temperatures the thermomstat say, different heat sources have different power so one might need turning up more than another. Just keep turning it up until you reach your temperatures on the digital thermometer : victory:


----------



## bondred (Apr 29, 2012)

becky89 said:


> I wouldn't worry about what temperatures the thermomstat say, different heat sources have different power so one might need turning up more than another. Just keep turning it up until you reach your temperatures on the digital thermometer : victory:


I have done that. The trouble now is the stat only goes up to 34 degrees, I am on that and the temp is still only 28.1

I will leave it another 24 hours to let the glass generate the heat and see where we are then.


----------



## Herpster (Oct 24, 2006)

Can you try another thermometer? It could be reading incorrectly.


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

You can move the stat probe further away from the heat mat. This will up the temp the mat gives out. You should have the thermometer probes in the floor of the viv to get an accurate reading


----------

